

Ask HN: What do you think of our new app? FutureTweets.com - gumbah

We launched http://futuretweets.com the day before yesterday. It's a small Twitter app build in Django that lets you schedule your Twitter messages. Send it at a specific time in the future or send a reoccuring Tweet daily, weekly, monthly or yearly.<p>I'm really interested in what you guys think of it (design, functionality etc)<p>Cheers!
J
======
joshsharp
Nice looking site! However you also have competition from
<http://tweetlater.com>. I hear that's what most people use for scheduling
tweets at the moment.

------
davidw
Might it get you banned from twitter if you're not careful?

~~~
gumbah
Whoops! Haven't thought of that... you mean they have a limit on their API
use?

Might have to build in a schedule-tweet-maximum then...

~~~
ivankirigin
I think the API limit is once per limit per account. So if an account has
multiple tools accessing the API, it is easy to overschedule. I would put a
sanity check in both your update rate and the amount you let people schedule.
Don't become a twitter-DOS scheduling system :)

~~~
gumbah
Good idea... Thanks!

------
avinashv
Typo on <http://futuretweets.com/account/signup/>:

> No problem, changes are you already have an OpenID url.

...should probably have "chances".

I dig the design.

~~~
gumbah
Thanks! I fixed the typo :)

------
ryanmahoski

       "have an alibi..."
    

...that ends in "sent from Future Tweets."

~~~
gumbah
You can actually turn that off. It's a preference on your account settings
page, and you can override that per scheduled tweet... :)

~~~
ryanmahoski
Interesting. So what does it say when you override it? "From web"? Isn't that
hard to accomplish via API?

~~~
gumbah
It indeed says "From web", which is the standard if you don't provide a source
parameter to the API. So it's not that hard :)

------
alex_c
Aw. Just based on the title, I thought it was an app that lets you guess
possible future tweets, and alerts you when anyone actually tweets your guess.

That could be fun too :)

~~~
gumbah
Haha that's pretty cool as well! Like an automated Twitter guessing game! :)

------
bigbang
Good idea. Thought of the same

Although I thought sendible.com which also does this was more comprehensive in
this arena.

~~~
gumbah
Didn't know Sendible... looks like they've taken the concept to the max.
Interesting! Thanks for the link

~~~
markessien
Don't let the existence of sedible discourage you. They are too wide in focus,
while you are smaller in focus and you have a better chance of getting more
tweeter users than sendible.

~~~
bigbang
I agree. They have less than 9K registered users so far. I bet theres a whole
lot of ppl who want to schedule thier tweats. Your strong point is that you do
it only for twitter.

------
pt
this is neat, i just used it on MAKE for a daily sub code discount. i'd like
to have a feature where it can do a count down... for example each day the
tweet could say...

there X number of days until Y ... blah blah

handy for events and other things i'd use it for.

------
senthil_rajasek
Hmmm are people actually ok with giving out their twitter account password to
a third party site?

~~~
kirubakaran
People give their bank passwords to mint.com etc!

